# Relocating to Exeter - Livery needed!



## Kat_ (12 November 2021)

Hi, 

I think I may not have posted on here since the last time I planned a big relocation 5 years ago... It looks like I will be moving from Ireland to Devon in the new year and the number 1 priority will be livery for my pony mare

Arena/Turnout/Stable are a must, but other packages (DIY-Full) are more flexible. 

Any suggestions of yards to look at (or to avoid) would be so helpful! I've not been to Devon in about 20 years so not familiar with the area at all....

Thank you!


----------



## dixie (12 November 2021)

When I sold my horse in March I dropped him off at a yard at Exeter. It was fabulous. Lovely stables, arena and apparently great hacking.  I’ll see if I can find the name.


----------



## dixie (12 November 2021)

It’s called Wishford Farm, Broadclyst EX5 3AR.  You might be able to look it up?


----------



## Bosworth (13 November 2021)

Whereabouts near exeter? I’m near Okehampton and have my horse on an amazing yard near Dartmoor.


----------



## neddy man (13 November 2021)

For ideas have a look on www.liveryfinder.co.uk and www.liverylist.co.uk


----------



## Kat_ (14 November 2021)

Thanks all - will check out liverylist etc too. 

My husband will be working on the outskirts of Exeter so anywhere within 45min/hr of the city is a possibility. He starts in Feb but me and pony might not be able to follow until our house here sells. Thanks to Covid the interview was remote so we will be travelling over in a few weeks to try and scope out areas and potential yards. I'm glad to hear there may be a few options!


----------



## Bosworth (14 November 2021)

Loads of livery yards in all areas! So the easiest way to do it would be to look at where your husband is working and find somewhere to live on that side, then find a livery yard near by. There are loads of yards and some superb riding, beaches, moorland and bridlepaths.


----------



## Kat_ (15 November 2021)

Bosworth said:



			Loads of livery yards in all areas! So the easiest way to do it would be to look at where your husband is working and find somewhere to live on that side, then find a livery yard near by. There are loads of yards and some superb riding, beaches, moorland and bridlepaths.
		
Click to expand...

I cant wait for bridleways! Sadly lacking in NI  

Thanks for the reassurance. The idea of moving animals over the sea is probably what's freaking me out - even though we've done it before and know it will be OK. It's very exciting to be coming 'home' again


----------



## Bosworth (16 November 2021)

Kat_ said:



			I cant wait for bridleways! Sadly lacking in NI 


Who needs bridleways when you live near Dartmoor, we have thousands of acres and we are free to ride on all of it. 😁😁 

I’m sure they’ll be fine travelling. whereabouts in Exeter is your husband working?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## FFAQ (20 November 2021)

There's a lady on Facebook called Linda Staite who has a lovely yard between Rackenford and South Molton. Fantastic facilities, good riding and she's a very knowledgeable, experienced (and sane) yard owner. She only does full livery but her prices are very reasonable.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (20 November 2021)

I'm in East Devon about 10 miles east of Exeter and you will soon find that livery is at a premium in this area thanks to the City ever-expanding plus a new town in process of being built!

There is a yard at Whimple which is about 20mins travelling distance east of Exeter. It is what it is i.e. a big yard with a wide cross-section of liveries and offers a variety of livery options also a covered school. I have a friend who went there and she seems settled there and horse OK. It is called Hitts Barton. Hacking is on country lanes and you can apparently get up to Broadclyst Forest.

There are also smaller yards dotted around; there's one 5mins down the road from me which is described as an "informal/friendly/no-bitching" yard - some nice riding along tracks and country lanes - circular routes. Easy access to Exeter and you're on a main bus-route. Also your horses will get VERY used to aircraft overhead as it is in the flightpath to Exeter Airport!

I run a small DIY yard but sadly cannot take any more at the moment, wish I could but just can't, have had to turn people away who are desperate.

The main horsey FB groups for the area are "The Nutty Nags" (yes seriously!!), & "Equine Exeter" - and oh dear I've forgotten some of the others!

There is also Bicton College which has an equine department and they offer various livery options including working livery where your horse would be used by students. Fantastic hacking from the yard and opportunity to compete/take part in various clinics happening at the college. From memory I think their working livery is £18pw. Bicton International Arena is nearby and is a good competition venue.

Fen Equestrian at Venn Ottery is excellent. Jess is a superb instructor and ideal for confidence issues and/or remedials. They do offer livery but suspect right now they're full. Superb hacking to die for! Also they do glamping I believe!! Highly recommend; also just up the road on Aylesbeare Common there's "Hidden Oak Equestrian" where they have a little horsey shop which will shortly be transferring to an old run-down pub called the Halfway Inn which they have purchased and are renovating as a brand-new equestrian outlet complete with restaurant!! Yay!! We are all excited in the area as previously have had to travel nearly 40 miles for anything half-decent!! They are very helpful and will go the extra mile to source something for you. They do have a livery yard at their premises at Aylesbeare Common but again I strongly suspect they are chuck-a-block and have a waiting list! Lovely place! Am envious.........

Anyway, I will probably think of some more places around the area. There ARE doubtless others around, but its just finding them! You have got a wonderful open space known as the Pebblebed Heaths of East Devon (Woodbury Common) but finding livery anywhere near such a wonderful place to ride is about as likely as your horse sh!tting gold nuggets I'm afraid.

Local Hunts are East Devon, Silverton, Axe Vale.

I've only mentioned places that I know about which are EAST of Exeter as that's my area, I'm sure there are other yards dotted around the area. Ohh there IS one out near Whitstone: lady called Sarah Mawdsley runs it?? Think they do livery?? Does anyone else on here know where I mean?? That place is West of Exeter and not far from the City!! They apparently have a riding track/gallops which you can hire! Keep meaning to get out there one day! Hoping someone else will know where I mean!

Anyway, if you DO source anywhere feel free to PM me; if they're East of Exeter then I or my YM might know if there's anything iffy about them......

Good luck! And welcome to Devon! Do keep in touch, depending on where you end up I could show you some local rides!


----------



## dixie (20 November 2021)

Lots of useful info above   
I think it’s Glebe Equestrian you’re referring too.  
We hired it last year and had a nice hack around their small woods.  The gallops weren’t  great as the membrane is coming up but the field beside it was great for a long canter. They have a nice indoor school there and seem to do a few low key shows.  

There’s also Hyperion which is closer to the racecourse.  That also has a lovely indoor and outdoor school and suspect the hacking is good as very close to Holden Forest.


----------



## Kat_ (20 November 2021)

Thanks all, definately some to check out. 

I did see a post on a FB group before posting here saying livery spaces are almost impossible to come by which definately frightened me! Leaving her behind in NI is not an option (even though I have been so lucky to be on the most incredible yard here for the past 5 years!)

Pony is only 13.3 so hopefully somewhere can squeeze her in! Thankfully pretty sane and sensible now she's nearly 19 - turns out alone or in company, has had plenty of experience on box rest alone too..... (I'm sure I'll get to know the local vets!) Though I think both of us would prefer a slightly quieter yard, and working livery is not for us.

It seems like finding us somewhere could be tricky too... eek! It's going to be fun until its all sorted out, but will be nice to be so much closer to friends and family after 5 years over the sea!

OHs job will be at the science park so N/E/W all areas to explore, happy with approx 30-45 min commute so could be a bit up the M5 too. I'll have to find a job at some point too but hopefully can keep working remotely for current employer for a bit. Once we've settled on a location for us I might send a few PMs


----------



## Bosworth (20 November 2021)

Kat_ said:



			Thanks all, definately some to check out.

OHs job will be at the science park so N/E/W all areas to explore, happy with approx 30-45 min commute so could be a bit up the M5 too. I'll have to find a job at some point too but hopefully can keep working remotely for current employer for a bit. Once we've settled on a location for us I might send a few PMs
		
Click to expand...

west would be tricky as traffic in summer … well Easter to October,  can be a nightmare with all the caravans turning over On the M5 and A30.


----------



## Tiddlypom (20 November 2021)

Isn't most of Exeter gridlocked at rush hour?

Travel time may be longer than you allowed for.

Tourist season is mayhem throughout Devon.


----------



## Bosworth (20 November 2021)

Not really, rush hour in Exeter is far far easier than Bristol or Birmingham. And if you know the place you can always get through as it’s such a small city. But the holiday makers are a nightmare. I’m a driving instructor in Exeter, very few issues October to March 😁


----------



## paddy555 (20 November 2021)

Shillingford st George (west side) is a pretty good area. You can scoot out there without too much trouble from Exeter central and up the road are a couple of yards and usually several people riding in the direction of Haldon forest. 

The other alternative (to cut down on travelling) is to live in the east side and livery in the Woodbury area. 

I think Exeter works best if you stick to one side of it for both living and horse livery. It also works best if you aim to keep off the M5, A30 and Devon Expressway for your horse commute.


----------



## FFAQ (10 December 2021)

Ooh, if you're near the science park then you're close to me! What sort of yard are you after? Loads of great suggestions here.  There's also Rollestone near the University. Newhall is near Killerton. Both have great facilities. If you want something a little quieter there are several smaller places in Poltimore and Broadclyst.


----------



## Nasicus (13 December 2021)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Ohh there IS one out near Whitstone: lady called Sarah Mawdsley runs it?? Think they do livery?? Does anyone else on here know where I mean?? That place is West of Exeter and not far from the City!! They apparently have a riding track/gallops which you can hire! Keep meaning to get out there one day! Hoping someone else will know where I mean!
		
Click to expand...

Centyfield Eventing and Dressage, now back to being known as Glebe Farm Equestrian after being purchased by Sammie Gualtieri. I liveried there for a summer a couple years back when it was owned by Sue Baines, man the riding there is fantastic, tracks, cross country jumps, indoor and outdoor schools and gallops right on site and easy access to the woods just down the road. Sarah and Barry haven't worked there in years, but I think they're still nearby.

Just a stones throw away from Glebe Equestrian is Bickham's, run by Debbie. Lovely lady and yard, but always a waiting list!

And just down the hill from them is Barton View Stables, pure DIY Yard run by Adrian and Dawn. Lovely, new stable blocks, individual paddocks. Not sure if it's since changed from when I was there, but there wasn't any winter turnout besides a small paddock to turn out in whilst mucking out only. Good human comforts though, concrete pathways, tea room, auto drinkers.

Rollestone has been mentioned, some great hacking around there, just a quick toddle up the bridlepath to get to Stoke Woods, spent many an hour plonking around there.

Newhall is run a by a friend of mine (we used to livery at rollestone at one point), and a few friends and relatives have their horses there and love it!


----------

